# Kraut-rock(German prog) Neu! vs CAN, whom do you prefer ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm a fan of german progressive of the 70'', I discover CAN way before Neu!, whit Tago Mago & Monster movie, truelly genius albums, but I prefer Neu! for a reason that eluded me, Even if CAN were more prolific, how about you guys?

I mean Neu! were after all the inventor o: psychedelic proto-punk meets new-age, what an interesting blend of sound & what a sound!!!

Danke = thanks

Have a good night or day, the planet is round so...

:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Try Michael Rother's sole albums......Flammende Herzen (I think that is the title!) etc

(assuming you have not already-how presumptuous of me)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

jim prideaux said:


> Try Michael Rother's sole albums......Flammende Herzen (I think that is the title!) etc
> 
> (assuming you have not already-how presumptuous of me)


Thank you, kind sir, I will have a listen to that for sure.

:tiphat:


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I had a liking for Faust in the early seventies particularly The Faust Tapes - but to answer the question I probably know Neu better than Can so my vote would be for them.


----------

